
Bayes's Rule - colinprince
https://arbital.com/p/bayes_rule/?l=1zq
======
mwnivek
From their homepage: "Similarly, at our prototype's present levels of
scalability we prefer that you not post Arbital links to Hacker News or Reddit
front-pages."

~~~
AlexeiAndreev
Arbital co-founder here: once we upgraded our DB, we were able to handle the
HN traffic pretty well, so we are going to remove the "don't share" warning.

Thanks for posting it though!

------
jmknoll
Please read before continuing on to this site.

I've been messing around with this all morning, and the creators have a built
a really cool math education product based on customized paths and
gamification.

However, they specifically state that "at our prototype's present levels of
scalability we prefer that you not post Arbital links to Hacker News or Reddit
front-pages."

I don't want to flag because this such a cool product and I think a lot of
people in the HN community can benefit from it, but I also don't want to
upvote because it seems like a lot of people are getting a broken site due to
these scalability issues, which is not fair to the creators.

So if you run into problems with the site, please keep this in mind, and come
back to give it a fair run later.

------
wodenokoto
Looks pretty cool, and the idea of generating a course based on the learners
level is really interesting.

I'm viewing on mobile and Latex doesn't render and it keep talking about tabs,
but it is unclear what tabs it is referring to.

------
obilgic
I get a blank page with a search bar

~~~
arvinsim
Ditto.

